# Next Portland Oregon MEET SUNDAY Jan 8th @ 12:30



## fatbike (Dec 18, 2011)

Hope all can make it!!!  Lucky Labrador Brewery 1940 NW Quimby St. Portland OR. The focus is heavy weights and anything prewar but all are welcome regardless of what you ride or don't ride. 



Any questions pleas call 503.708.2627


thanks Derek


----------



## VintageSchwinn.com (Dec 18, 2011)

Hey, I SAW this one!!


----------



## fatbike (Dec 20, 2011)

*Alright!*

Glad you did Aaron. Everyone at the meet the last two were wondering why you haven't been. No pressure of coarse if can't make it, but hope to see you there.


Derek


----------



## Boris (Dec 20, 2011)

VintageSchwinn.com said:


> Hey, I SAW this one!!




Can I still hit you in the head with a board?


----------



## BWbiker (Dec 21, 2011)

*PDX Meet Lucky Lab....*



fatbike said:


> Hope all can make it!!!  Lucky Labrador Brewery 1940 NW Quimby St. Portland OR. The focus is heavy weights and anything prewar but all are welcome regardless of what you ride or don't ride.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Copy Derek, Over, Brad


----------



## Boris (Dec 22, 2011)

BWbiker said:


> Copy Derek, Over, Brad




There's the slight matter of hoisting the Xerox machine, and would Derek actually agree to being copied. Seems like a lot of work for nothing.


----------



## fatbike (Dec 24, 2011)

*Whats up?*

Hey Brad and Dave. Breaker breaker good buddy! Did i miss something? Whats the question? Dave why would you want to hit me in the head with a board?


----------



## BWbiker (Dec 24, 2011)

*Trucker lingo*



fatbike said:


> Hey Brad and Dave. Breaker breaker good buddy! Did i miss something? Whats the question? Dave why would you want to hit me in the head with a board?



 Hi Derek, and Merry Christmas. I was saying I saw your annoucement in my best trucker babble (10-4 big buddy, copy). I am not sure about the board, I thought Dave was directing that at Aaron. Nothing says Merry Christmas like a board to the head! 
This could get violent with a board, copy machine, all that Chicago iron, and DAVE!


----------



## Boris (Dec 24, 2011)

BWbiker said:


> Hi Derek, and Merry Christmas. I was saying I saw your annoucement in my best trucker babble (10-4 big buddy, copy). I am not sure about the board, I thought Dave was directing that at Aaron. Nothing says Merry Christmas like a board to the head!
> This could get violent with a board, copy machine, all that Chicago iron, and DAVE!




...and the frayed cable. Ahhh, the perfect storm.


----------



## Boris (Dec 24, 2011)

fatbike said:


> Hey Brad and Dave. Breaker breaker good buddy! Did i miss something? Whats the question? Dave why would you want to hit me in the head with a board?




Aaron missed the posting for the last meeting and requested that he receive the "board to the head" method of notification for the next one. I volunteered for the job. In answer to your question...well, this could be one reason.  But the line forms behind Aaron. You want some too Brad, or will you be satisfied by just being crushed by the Xerox machine?


----------



## BWbiker (Dec 24, 2011)

*Crushed....*

Yes, crushed by the Xerox machine while Aaron gets the board treatment most cetainly Boris! 
Now what do you haved dreamed up for Derek? The frayed cable....?


----------



## Boris (Dec 24, 2011)

I'm pretty sure that he's in boarding line, and if he agrees to being copied, he'll be the last thing going through your mind.


----------



## Boris (Dec 24, 2011)

BWbiker said:


> Now what do you haved dreamed up for Derek? The frayed cable....?




HEY! Wait a minnit. I'm not volunteering for THAT job!


----------

